# Nashville Area Uber Driver Indicted for Rape of Passenger



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

MURFREESBORO, Tenn. (WKRN) - An Antioch man has been indicted by a Rutherford County Grand Jury on rape charges for attacking a woman while driving for ride-sharing service Uber.

Emmett Lyons Jr., 42, was arrested on March 11 and is facing two counts of aggravated rape and two counts of rape.

http://wkrn.com/2016/03/14/antioch-man-accused-of-raping-woman-during-uber-ride/


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Not sure the background checks worked very well here:

The arrest report states the victim, 22, had attended a party and became too intoxicated to drive so a friend arranged for an Uber to take her home.

The friend tracked the driver's route and became concerned when he went off course.

She then went to the victim's house and saw that she was injured and scared, according to police.

*According to the Tennessee Bureau of Investigation, Lyons has a criminal history which includes driving on a suspended and revoked license, assault and drug charges.*


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Looks like he used his actual account to do this crime. GPS tracked the car as he moved. What an idiot. Hope he does major time in jail


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Additional reports give more details at:

The charges stem from an incident that occurred last fall. In the police report a woman says she was at a party with a 22-year-old female friend on Halloween. The friend became intoxicated and the woman arranged for an Uber driver to take her home.

The woman says she used an app to track the Uber driver and noticed that he'd gone off course, so she left the party to check on her friend. The woman says when she arrived at the friend's home she found her injured and scared and *took her to the ER.*

http://wmot.org/post/uber-driver-arrested-rape-charges-murfreesboro-police

According to the Murfreesboro Police Department report, the incident took place on the night of October 31st last year. The 22-year-old victim and a friend were at a party on that evening when the friend arranged for an Uber to take her home so she wouldn't have to drive. The friend told police she tracked the driver's route and realized he had gone off course.

Concerned, the woman went to the victims house and "saw that the victim was injured and was very emotional and scared." *The friend then took the woman to the Emergency Room and called police.*

http://newschannel9.com/news/local/uber-driver-in-tennessee-charged-with-aggravated-rape-of-customer

http://www.everythingmurfreesboro.c...icted-on-charges-of-raping-murfreesboro-woman


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Additional reports give more details at:
> 
> The charges stem from an incident that occurred last fall. In the police report a woman says she was at a party with a 22-year-old female friend on Halloween. The friend became intoxicated and the woman arranged for an Uber driver to take her home.
> 
> ...


What a rap sheet

*A records check provided to The Daily News Journal by the TBI showed that the suspect has an extensive criminal history, including arrests and convictions for domestic assault, aggravated assault, possession of controlled substances, forgery and theft, but those charges were eight or more years ago.*
http://www.dnj.com/story/news/2016/03/14/police-woman-raped-after-uber-ride/81760526/


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

If convicted; I hope he will be giving a lot of free rides in prison. I've heard convicts are really smitten with convicted rapists...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

arto71 said:


> *, but those charges were eight or more years ago.*
> http://www.dnj.com/story/news/2016/03/14/police-woman-raped-after-uber-ride/81760526/


But that's the thing,because Uber only checks up to 7 years right? So whenever there's a story like this and the driver has a criminal record 8 years or older, why then is it such a big deal? That shouldn't be news, Since its obvious crooks who did crime long time ago can sign up and drive with no problem

so what should be the threshold? 10 years, 15 years? Or if you ever committed 1 crime then for the rest of your life you should be excluded from being able to ever get anther job again? All thats going to do is make that guy do more crime....


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

arto71 said:


> What a rap sheet
> 
> *A records check provided to The Daily News Journal by the TBI showed that the suspect has an extensive criminal history, including arrests and convictions for domestic assault, aggravated assault, possession of controlled substances, forgery and theft, but those charges were eight or more years ago.*
> http://www.dnj.com/story/news/2016/03/14/police-woman-raped-after-uber-ride/81760526/





Bart McCoy said:


> But that's the thing,because Uber only checks up to 7 years right? So whenever there's a story like this and the driver has a criminal record 8 years or older, why then is it such a big deal? That shouldn't be news, Since its obvious crooks who did crime long time ago can sign up and drive with no problem
> 
> so what should be the threshold? 10 years, 15 years? Or if you ever committed 1 crime then for the rest of your life you should be excluded from being able to ever get anther job again? All thats going to do is make that guy do more crime....


Here's the actual rap sheet provided by the TBI with 28 entries on it. Should this be the record of an Uber Driver? Any member of the public can request it. It doesn't even require fingerprints, but just basic information like Name, Date of Birth, and Address. It comes back in a matter of hours.































































This doesn't even include records from the FBI or any other states besides Tennessee. There are some records within it from the last 7 years as well. So there is more to it than just that. This person just had a 4 year sentence in their record as of November 2013 for drug charges (cocaine). Why couldn't at least this minimal effort be part of the screening process? Going back just 7 years may not be the best idea either. There is no federal law requiring this 7 year limit on criminal convictions like there is on credit information. Some states may have this restriction however.

Even the part about the 7 year limit on non-conviction criminal records at the Federal level is based on an informal, non-binding, staff opinion letter that it applies to some independent contractors versus employees:
https://www.ftc.gov/policy/advisory-opinions/advisory-opinion-allison-02-23-98

In any case, whatever the limitations of the Uber background process are, they seem to be a problem. This case may just be a verifiable example of when it could have made a difference. It brings into question whether they should have a more formal licensing procedure in place with a government agency allowed to consider an applicants entire record (just like taxi, limo, tow truck, and other similar drivers).

When I applied for any of the Nashville official commercial driver permits, I was TBI and FBI fingerprinted and required to disclose all incidents ever for my entire life, including arrests, convictions, traffic citations, juvenile or sealed. It was then up to the commission to make a decision based on that.

http://www.nashville.gov/Portals/0/SiteContent/TLC/docs/DriverApplication.pdf

http://www.nashville.gov/Portals/0/SiteContent/TLC/docs/Fingerprinting Information Form.pdf

In Tennessee, Vehicle for hire related companies are even qualified to obtain their own official TBI/FBI fingerprinted background checks for $38:
Vehicle for Hire 6-54-128
https://www.tn.gov/assets/entities/tbi/attachments/Qualified Organizations List.pdf

https://www.tn.gov/assets/entities/tbi/attachments/Fact Sheet.pdf

https://www.tn.gov/tbi/article/background-checks


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Please Retweet:


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709858520070381569*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber | Details on Safety*
The following chart explains the criteria applied when reviewing a potential driver's background-this is not an exhaustive or detailed list, but covers the primary criteria that lead to disqualification.
Disqualification if potential driver appears on the DOJ50-State Sex Offender Registry or the National Sex Offender Registry or on a series of databases that flag suspected terrorists.
Disqualification if within the last *7 years*, he/she is found to have convictions for any of the below on their record:

DUI or other drug-related driving convictions
Fraud
Reckless driving
Hit and runs
Violent crimes (assault, battery, homicide)
Acts of terror
Sexual offenses
A crime involving property damage
Felony or misdemeanor for theft (burglary, stealing, robbery, anything alike)
Fatal accidents
Resisting/evading arrest
Any other felony


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber | Details on Safety*
> The following chart explains the criteria applied when reviewing a potential driver's background-this is not an exhaustive or detailed list, but covers the primary criteria that lead to disqualification.
> 
> Disqualification if potential driver appears on the DOJ50-State Sex Offender Registry or the National Sex Offender Registry or on a series of databases that flag suspected terrorists.
> ...


Do they get a Mulligan for missing one or two Bart? There are so many entries on this guy rap sheet they can't possibly be expected to read them all.

The TNC industry relies on tremendous numbers of drivers to meet the needs of peak demand. My biggest hope is that the people concerned about these cases broaden their attention to concerns beyond the efficacy of background checks themselves.

The TNC industry has always encouraged drivers to do as they please or see fit regardless of local ordinances as one example. In my central PA town during big event weekends, Uber actively recruits drivers from towns hours away as well as drivers from out of state. Uber is completely hands off. Uber does nothing but distance themselves from the actions of its drivers, doesn't even know any of them on a personal level.... It is a recipe for disaster which is begging to be exploited. That should be obvious.

Permanent and more visible marking on Uber cars should be considered. PA for example indicates creating a TNC commission which would offer an outlet for passenger complaints and concerns.

The point is, by by now it should appear relying on Uber's ability to screen drivers simply falls way short often enough. TNC work is serious business no matter how casual a source of income it is for any given driver. - It is still serious business when you add it all up. Whether the screening is improved- it is not meant to be a means to an end.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> But that's the thing,because Uber only checks up to 7 years right? So whenever there's a story like this and the driver has a criminal record 8 years or older, why then is it such a big deal? That shouldn't be news, Since its obvious crooks who did crime long time ago can sign up and drive with no problem
> 
> so what should be the threshold? 10 years, 15 years? Or if you ever committed 1 crime then for the rest of your life you should be excluded from being able to ever get anther job again? All thats going to do is make that guy do more crime....


You are such a Homer. If it was my daughter I would expect a complete background check. Sexual criminals hardly ever recover. This guy had a long rap sheet. I would like an option to pick a driver with no criminal background and I'll pay more to transport my family. I can't believe people keep supporting ubers methods of vetting drivers. Absolutely no face to face interaction with drivers before hiring. This allows bat crap crazy people to become drivers. Uber on.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Another update with more details:

http://www.wsmv.com/story/31475799/uber-driver-accused-of-rape-pleads-not-guilty

According to the Tennessee Department of Correction, Lyons was sentenced to four years for a *cocaine conviction* in 1997. He was sentenced to another two years for *theft* in 1998.

TDOC said Lyons served his time in various local facilities and served some while on probation.

After several probation violations, a judge sent Lyons to the Bledsoe County Correctional Complex, a state prison, to finish out the release of his sentence.

*Lyons was released from prison in April 2014. A year later, he was hired by Uber.*

...

"Girls especially need to know, do not get into an Uber on your own, especially if you've been drinking or any other type of drugs," she said. "You never know who's driving the car, and Uber doesn't care who's driving the car, or at least that's the message they're conveying."

*The friend said Uber deactivated both her and the victim's accounts and refuses to have any contact with them.
*
-----

So there you have it. Rider accounts do get deactivated after all.


----------

